# gwenview: Error loading "IMG



## elimelech007 (Nov 24, 2021)

Do not open images in gwenview
`Error loading "IMG_20211124_1620177.jpg"
Error loading image.`


----------



## astyle (Nov 24, 2021)

elimelech007 said:


> Do not open images in gwenview
> `Error loading "IMG_20211124_1620177.jpg"
> Error loading image.`


I use gwenview all the time. If it gives me an error, I just recompile it. I don't let anyone order me around like that.

And if you're asking for help with gwenview, this is just not enough info. Can you please supply output of `uname -a`, and versions of KDE and gwenview you're using?

Also, is that the only text in the error message?


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 24, 2021)

Maybe the image is corrupt (wrong magic or something). Try to open it in a browser and use the `file` command on it to verify.


----------



## elimelech007 (Nov 24, 2021)

I tried reinstallation, it did not help. Image is not damaged.
The image opened fine in Firefox browser.


```
root@A9t:/home/luba # uname -a
FreeBSD A9t 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 18:58:48 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/i386.i386/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
and Lumina Desktop 1.6.0


----------



## astyle (Nov 24, 2021)

Ah, now I see it. Re-installing a pre-compiled package will not help if the package has not been properly compiled. Pre-compiled packages for FreeBSD tend to be compiled with very conservative options, which results in missing functionality. 
--
For your case, I'd suggest using an image viewer that actually comes with Lumina desktop: deskutils/lumina-photo.


----------

